# crate or dog basket ?



## amberspy (Mar 3, 2011)

or both
which do you prefer ?
do you prefer crate and use basket inside or do u use both but seprate area in the house 
im just trying to do more homework lol
as my downstair is open planed livingroom at front then dining room and kitchen which leads to door to laudry room and loo then to back door 
was thinking of crate at dining room kitchen area then another backet in living room area ? not sure if dog would like 2 separate areas wots ur opions on this 
thanks


----------



## Colliefan (Mar 25, 2011)

I have not got my puppy yet, but i am planning on getting a crate which will be kept in quiet area of the kitchen.

I will then buy a dog basket to put in the front room by the couch 

I will be interested in reading what everyone else has. 

Ps my husband hates the idea of a crate and i have had to explain that they are ok and not cruel


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

We have a crate and then a bed at the foot of the sofa as Kilo likes to lie as close to us as possible and the floor is wooden so he won't settle on it. He isn't confused...lies on his bed most of the time and goes in to his crate overnight or when left. I use 'settle' for his bed and 'bed' for his crate and his bed under my desk at work.


----------



## Souris (May 24, 2010)

Both, and more. 

Be prepared to have a crate, a dog bed in every room of the house (plus blankets, cushions and duvet covers to go in the beds- you can never have too many blankets) and then for the dog to end up sleeping on your sofa/bed/rug!

But for buying a new puppy, I'd get both- the crate will help with toilet training (plus separation training) whilst the bed will be more than likely used as a place to sleep (or store toys). Be prepared to have the crate in the main living area for the first few weeks whilst the pup gets used to it, ideally you could do with him sleeping in it to relax too so that the crate isn't just a place where the pup gets put when you go out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

McKenzie has a crate in my room where she sleeps at night (only got a crate when she was 5 months and now I swear by it). She also has a plastic bed with cushion in the living room but I can't remember the last time she was in it - she much prefers to sleep straight on the floor (carpeted), but I have a blanket on the floor as well which she sometimes sleeps on.


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

The girls have their beds in our bedroom, a big cushion in the living room and a cushion in the computer room.

However, when we sit on the sofa in the evening they usually sleep on our laps and do like to creep on our bed at night if they are stealthy enough and hubby doesn't sense them.

However, since being a member of the forum crate training really interests me and I would give them a go if we get another pup!


----------



## Sorrels Mum (Feb 22, 2011)

We got a crate and a soft bed and had both in the living room for the first few weeks.

Sorrel didn't use her day bed much at first and (reluctantly) went in her crate at night, she would rather sleep on my feet, but she gradually spent more time during the day in her bed - or pulling all the cushions off it.

After a few weeks it got easier putting her in the crate at night, although she would never go in voluntarily except for her food so we moved the crate into the kitchen expecting a few complaints at bed time.

Couldn't have been more wrong, she went in and out all day as we were in the kitchen and at bedtime she walked in, settled down, ON HER OWN, and slept all night.

Now she has the bed during the day and her crate at night, or when we have to leave her


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

we dont use the crate anymore but when we did it was in the kitchen.

now kodys bed is in the kitchen, where the crate was, which is where he sleeps at night. and skye has a massive cushion which is in the kitchen at night, but during the day its in the dining room. she never sleeps on it though. kody does during the day. 
they also have another smaller cushion which is either in the dining room or in the sitting room. 
they also have two bits of vet bed which we put on the kitchen floor as skye insists on sleeping on the floor. so at least that way she has a bit of padding. 

in the evening though, you will always find kody on my lap!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Both
I crate new puppies at night and when I'm out until they're about 12-18 months old.
My older dogs and any new pup has the choice of three dog beds, plus a Futon sofa covered in Vetbed fleece, in the kitchen. They all have the run of the bungalow when I'm here and seem to prefer the sofa in the lounge and our bed - spoilt little brats....LOL


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Both, she uses the bed when she wants to sleep by the window, but if she wants to get warmer, she'll sleep in the crate by the radiator 

Up to 8 months, she was crated overnight and used that as her day time bed too. We have two crates, her show crate, and her bed crate which is bigger.


----------



## robo (Aug 20, 2010)

i have an e.s.s. 8 month old called molly, i have crate in the kitchen which is a social area in daytime & from a puppy after greeting! friends she just goes & lays in her bed(crate) with door open so she can come & go. in the lounge she has pillow bed. when i get up to make supper she goes for last wee & straight into crate for a biscuit & bed no problem best thing i ever bought.
robo


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

I use both.

Roo now doesn't have his crate any more, he's much more happier in a bed. We sussed this out at about 7 months. He'd gotten into the habit of waking us up and then simply getting out of his crate and lying on the floor. So we got him a big plastic bed, with a big cushion and now he's happy as larry. Don't need our crate for him anymore. 

Harvey simply adores his crate. He takes himself off into it when he's had enough. Me and the OH were discussing perhaps getting him a bed for downstairs so we don't have to keep lugging the crate up and down all the time, but the more I think about it, the more I think he likes his crate as his kind of den. ANd with him being a very nervy dog, I think it helps him a lot. When he's had enough he goes in there, we shut the door, give him a chew and he settles down, happy enough to watch everyone come and go. Roo was never like that, he had to be with you! 

Harvey and roo will sometimes swap though, Harvey likes Roo's bed, so who knows! Just goes to show how different they can all come out, even when treat/trained the same way!


----------



## lindawwhitehead (Sep 15, 2010)

We started of with only a crate which was in the utility room, she settled well in there and knew it was her place to sleep and just rest. Definately helped with toilet training.We then got a bed which is in the kitchen, she really goes between the two during the day. The crate was closed at night or when we went out until just last week. We have now decided to give her the utility room and kitchen to move around in, she has been great and have had no chewing etc! She does not get the freedom of our house but thats our choice. Skye is now 8 months old and couldn't imagine our lives without her now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

My two have a bed in the living room and a crate in my bedroom. They sleep in the crate at night, and at the moment my bedroom is the only place for it as the other animals occupy the other rooms at night. I am thinking of relocating the dogs to the kitchen at night when I move the rabbits outdoors. 

The beds in the living room are for them relaxing at night and they go to them when we are eating. They are however allowed on the sofa's and spend most of their time on our knees!!! Cali will go to her bed by herself every night at about 9pm! 

I have had no issues with them using their crate and they settled quickly into the routine of crate at night!


----------

